# Cape Buffalo: my bowhunting dream came true - the beast is down, long live the beast



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Sorry, missed the picture.


----------



## chuckrozasrn (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow , man!!!!! Awesome , i know ur pumped!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

chuckrozasrn said:


> Wow , man!!!!! Awesome , i know ur pumped!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


X2 :smile:


----------



## DANE-G-RUSS (Jan 6, 2011)

Sounds like an incredible hunt!!! A buffalo with the bow......hard to top that adrenaline rush!!! Congrats


----------

